# Poulan BVM200FE



## dave76 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hey guys, cool site you's have here.

Anyway my father-in-law tells me he had just bought a brand new Poulan BVM200FE from Lowes, so I went to check thier site reviews and DDDDDDamn, outta 40 reviews, like 38 were terrible. All the same, poor starting, scored piston and cylinders, blower won't restart after hot, engines runs very hot.

Now I consider myself a seasoned vet working on small equipment, I've done it for the Post Office for 10 years. 
Before he even started it, I opened the needles 1/4 turn more, and replaced the fuel lines with some Oregon Tygon line. Then on the muffler gaurd, I followed the contour of the openings and cut it open more. I mixed some fuel at 32:1 with Husky synthetic oil, and she fired on like the third pull cold. I set the carb so it'll alternate between 2 stroking, and 4 stroking. It does run really nice.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

With all that work you still have a unit that's only designed to run 25 to 50 hours. The synthetic oil will help the engine last longer but most of the scored cylinders are caused by improper cylinder plating or improper clearances. For all that work, its probably better to spend the money on a Quality unit from Stihl, Echo or Redmax.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome Dave.If it's any consolation,I have been using the same blower/vac weekly for the past two years with NO issues at all.As you stated,mine also starts on three pulls,two if I'm fast on the choke release.I think Justin meant 25-50 hours on the EPA rating for pollution standards and not actual usage.Good job on the preventive maintenance.


----------

